
Why Verizon Can’t Quit Yahoo - JumpCrisscross
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/20/business/dealbook/why-verizon-cant-quit-yahoo.html?ref=dealbook&_r=0
======
blackflame7000
Idk if you have read yahoo lately but nearly 99% of their articles are links
to other sites. They don't produce any quality content of their own and
comments are often filled with critiques on the quality of writing. Yahoo's
main asset is a large base of baby-boomers who continue to use their email
client out of convenience. There are few bell-weather that cause someone to
outright decide they need a new email, but the hacking of 1 Billion accounts
certainly qualifies.

Additionally, With a sharp rise in the number of Kardashian articles published
on that site in the average day, Yahoo is completely failing to retain their
user base. Marisa Mayer is trying to re-brand the company to compete with
younger more hip services but that was never yahoo's strong suit to begin
with. The company doesn't have an identity and thus lacks direction.

